# ImageBake isolinux failed error msg



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I tried seraching on here but could not find the answer so I do applogize if this is a repost.

I finally purchased a new upgrade drive and was proceding to bake the image file to the new drive. I setup my computer to have my CD Rom drive as the Primary Slave and the new Drive as the Seconday Master. My bios though would not detect the CD rom as Primary Slave unless I had a Primary Master, so I put an old CD rom drive on it that will not open anymore.

Now when I boot with the CD in the CD Rom Drive that is the Primary slave I get the following message:

Isolinux 1.76 2002-08-27 isolinux: Loading spec packet failed, trying to wing it...

isolinux failed to locate CD-ROM device; boot failed

I looked up other places on how to fix, but I just want to be able to boot, run the image bake software and drop the drive into my Tivo and it seems to be more of an issue to upgrade then I thought.

Any advice? Oh and I would like to have this upgrade done and in the tivo within the next day or two so I can have the reruns of the shows re-recorded (so I dont have to worry about transfers) and the new episodes recorded as well.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

As an update a reburn of the image file on a different CD (brand and type) produced the same results as above.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like it is trying to boot from the Primary Master; why don't you just try putting the "good" cdrom as the Primary Master and booting?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

MungoJerrie said:


> Sounds like it is trying to boot from the Primary Master; why don't you just try putting the "good" cdrom as the Primary Master and booting?


I thought about that but decided not to for two reasons

1) Instructions say the CD rom needs to be the Primary Slave and I am guessing the program code on the CD will run it like it is on the primary slave and thus will give errors down the road.

2) It seems to be spinning up and booting from the CD rom, but maybe the drivers are not present for the CD rom to run in linux? It is an HP CD-RW drive if that makes a difference.

I guess it can't hurt to try as I will progress in my upgrade or be in the same place I currently am. I will try that later tonight and report back on a stauts, but until then maybe we can keep trouble shooting and coming up with other posibilities.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I ran into this same problem. He cannot just boot from Primary Master - read the Instant Cake instructions before you post. IC boot cd needs to be Primary slave. 

It's most likely a problem with the jumper settings. Try setting them to Cable Select or combinations (like have one master and the other Cable Select). Bet you have a Dell - this same thing happend on mine. Took me for ever to figure out that I needed to have a Primary Master cdrom hooked up as well, I think when I had them both set as CS it finally worked!

If nothing works maybe that old broken CDrom drive is the problem. Do you have access to any other CD rom drive??


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

BK89 said:


> I ran into this same problem. He cannot just boot from Primary Master - read the Instant Cake instructions before you post. IC boot cd needs to be Primary slave.
> 
> It's most likely a problem with the jumper settings. Try setting them to Cable Select or combinations (like have one master and the other Cable Select). Bet you have a Dell - this same thing happend on mine. Took me for ever to figure out that I needed to have a Primary Master cdrom hooked up as well, I think when I had them both set as CS it finally worked!


Thanks for that tip I will definatly play with the jumper settings later tonight and try. I have a Gateway, but possibly the same bios or one very simular to the one on your dell.



BK89 said:


> If nothing works maybe that old broken CDrom drive is the problem. Do you have access to any other CD rom drive??


I would not think that would be a problem as the only thing broken is the drive will not open or shut, tried fixing it but never could and had the other CD rom drive so why worry? I am fairly sure that if I could get a CD into that drive it would spin it up and read it just like any drive. It is noticed by the bios and also Windows, just cant open or close it, even using the emergency eject hole.

If that is the case I do not have access to another CD rom, it would almost be easier to borrow a computer from a friend but even then it is hard to find friends who have a desktop anymore.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

BK89 said:


> It's most likely a problem with the jumper settings. Try setting them to Cable Select or combinations (like have one master and the other Cable Select). Bet you have a Dell - this same thing happend on mine. Took me for ever to figure out that I needed to have a Primary Master cdrom hooked up as well, I think when I had them both set as CS it finally worked!


When I changed the jumper settings around and when I did so the one drive always became the master rather then the slave. I don't know where to go from here. Disappointing really.


----------

